# [EVDL] Electric Lawn Mower Conversion is working now!!!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello everyone!!

As you are all about to start, if you haven't already, to cut your
grass...here is a shot of my Ride on Lawn Mower Conversion!!! It isn't that
hard to do!! Get it done!!! Get off of gas!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrBnJfMlYZg 

Thanks to everyone that offered advice as to why my golf cart motor was not
working initially. Now I have full torque curve graphs for this motor, and
field amperage guides which were very helpful.

In this video the mower housing isn't on but I have since put it together
and it works. I will try and make a video of it actually cutting the grass
rather than just giving my kids a ride in the trailer with it.

Good evening everyone!!!

Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS




_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Excellent job Doug. Looking forward to seeing some grass decapitated.

Dave Cover

On Sat, Apr 17, 2010 at 8:57 PM, Douglas A. Stansfield


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hello everyone!!
> >
> > As you are all about to start, if you haven't already, to cut your
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

OK Dave. I will try and get a video up soon. Probably not today
however....Unfortunately....


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com =

973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of dave cover
Sent: Saturday, April 17, 2010 10:42 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electric Lawn Mower Conversion is working now!!!

Excellent job Doug. Looking forward to seeing some grass decapitated.

Dave Cover

On Sat, Apr 17, 2010 at 8:57 PM, Douglas A. Stansfield


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hello everyone!!
> >
> > As you are all about to start, if you haven't already, to cut your
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> > Hello everyone!!
> >
> > As you are all about to start, if you haven't already, to cut your
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Chris,

My original motor in my lawn mower was a 17hp motor. The golf cart motor I
am using can go up to 16hp according to the spec sheets and on the outside
it says it is rated at a 3.3hp motor. Seems fine so far for my application.
I don't have the specs for the Etek but I have seen it on other lawn mower
conversions on Youtube. If you have a ton of batteries and can weld a
good battery box then I would say "go for it"!!! Please share it with
us!! 


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Christopher Zach
Sent: Sunday, April 18, 2010 4:45 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electric Lawn Mower Conversion is working now!!!



> Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> > Hello everyone!!
> >
> > As you are all about to start, if you haven't already, to cut your
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> > My original motor in my lawn mower was a 17hp motor. The golf cart motor I
> > am using can go up to 16hp according to the spec sheets and on the outside
> > it says it is rated at a 3.3hp motor. Seems fine so far for my application.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Chris,

I used the pulley shaft right from the old ICE motor. I took the old ICE
off and had great fun smashing it with a BFH and the used my grinder to cut
it off about 4 inches up the shaft. I took the shaft to a local machinist
who bored a coupler for the new golf motor shaft and the old ICE shaft to
couple them together. The coupler photo's are located here on
http://www.evalbum.com/3026 I had to mount the adapter plate and 1 1/2"
higher than the original ICE motor because of the coupler spacing. We tried
hard to minimize the depth of the coupler but that is what we came up with.
I wanted to do this as cheaply as possible so reusing as much as possible
was the goal.

The total cost of this system so far has been about $200. 

$40 for the Motor off of Ebay
$60 for the Coupler Assembly
$20 Aluminum for the Adapter Plate
$40 48v On/Off Switch
$40 for Wire etc.

Now in order to measure my current, I will have to buy a clamp on DC current
meter which I have been meaning to buy anyway. 

Regarding your batteries....I have mine mounted in a trailer at the moment
but I am going to try and mount them all on the lawn mower. Stay tuned.

Yes I have the blades mounted and I tested it and the motor took the extra
load with no problem. Kind of like two rather large golfers getting on the
golf cart!!! HEHEHE!!!

I think you can see everything here as well (except the mower housing was
not on yet).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrBnJfMlYZg 


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Christopher Zach
Sent: Sunday, April 18, 2010 6:42 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electric Lawn Mower Conversion is working now!!!



> Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> > My original motor in my lawn mower was a 17hp motor. The golf cart motor
> I
> > am using can go up to 16hp according to the spec sheets and on the outside
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> > Hello everyone!!
> >
> > As you are all about to start, if you haven't already, to cut your
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Rick;

They ALL seem noisy as the damn gearboxes wine and whirr because they are 
geared SO low! Would love to see a worm drive DESIGNED to be quiet, for 
ELECTRIC power mower! Wayland's Heavy Metal Tracter is ALMOST as noisy as 
the godamn engine that was on it!In his case he drown's it out with that 
DREADFUL noise they call popular music? Would like to play "Ride of the 
Valcaries" like on that Viet Nam flick, on the choppers?Or my Victrola 
records! I mean, after all, the racket of a one lunger gas engione drowns 
out everything ELSE noise wise! Forgetabout a QUIET rider!

Bob, with noisy Electracs!
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Rick Beebe" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, April 19, 2010 10:23 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electric Lawn Mower Conversion is working now!!!




> > Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> >> Hello everyone!!
> >>
> >> As you are all about to start, if you haven't already, to cut your
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Rick Beebe" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, April 19, 2010 10:23 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electric Lawn Mower Conversion is working now!!!




> > Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> >> Hello everyone!!
> >>
> >> As you are all about to start, if you haven't already, to cut your
> ...


----------

